# Pot Roast



## Lococatlady (Sep 10, 2006)

*I looking for the most delicious pot roast recipe *


----------



## cjs (Sep 10, 2006)

Using a combination of coke and chicken stock/broth gives a great flavor.

Or some red wine. 
Sprinkle the roast with all kinds of herbs after browning.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 10, 2006)

coke?? really jean thats cool

I just use... Some stock or oxo cubes..... celery onion carrot.. wee bit of fennel and let it roast till tender.. On the roast i use english mustard (colemans) pepper garlic etc


----------



## SharonT (Sep 10, 2006)

*Royal Sirloin Tip Roast*

Here you go -- it's the most delicious.    

Royal Sirloin Tip Roast 
2 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp oil
4-5# sirloin tip roast
1 cup finely chopped onion
6 Tbsp flour
2 Tbsp dark corn syrup
3 Tbsp vinegar
2 cans beef broth or 3-4 cups
1/3 cup prepared horseradish
1 cinnamon stick
3 whole cloves
salt & pepper to taste

In a heavy Dutch oven melt butter with oil over moderate heat and then brown roast.  Remove meat and set aside.
Add salt, pepper and onion and brown well.  Remove from heat, add flour and whisk until well dissolved.  Pour in syrup, vinegar and beef broth; add cinnamon and cloves and horseradish.
Replace to heat and bring to a boil, stirring often; then replace meat.
Place in oven with cover at 350º for at least 4 hours.
 
Substitute eye of round roast if desired.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 10, 2006)

celery carrots onion parsnips (add potatoes later) .  marjoram for your herb, broth.  really nice.  brown the meat well first!


----------



## Domestic Goddess (Sep 10, 2006)

Pot Roast with Pepsi or Coke 

This is the "best tasting" roast I've ever had. 
The gravy was, "out of this world". 

3-4 lb. roast (almost any kind will do, but I've always used pork) 
1-(12 ounce) can Pepsi or Coke 
1-(10-3/4 ounce) can cream of mushroom soup 
1-(1 ounce) package dry onion soup mix 
1 teaspoon minced garlic, optional (I always add it) 

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. 
Place roast in a roasting pan that can be covered tightly. 
Pour Pepsi or Coke over the roast. 
In a bowl, mix soups and garlic together. 
Spread evenly over the roast. 
Cover tightly. 
Bake for 3-4 hours at 325 degrees. 
Serves 4-5.
"ENJOY"!


----------



## QzarBaron (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm sorry to revive this topic but I've been really craving pot roast lately (because of the weather etc.). Unfortunately I've run into the problem that I don't have my dutch oven with me (or any other pot I can put in an oven). I've consulted some friends and they've told me to use foil to make a pouch to braise the roast in (they got the idea from alton brown). I've braised before in foil pouches but never a cut of meat as big as a chuck roast. Any suggestions?


----------



## QSis (Dec 10, 2006)

Domestic Goddess said:
			
		

> Pot Roast with Pepsi or Coke
> 
> This is the "best tasting" roast I've ever had.
> The gravy was, "out of this world".
> ...


 
You use a pork roast for this, Domestic?  How intriguing!  

What cut?  I need something different and this fits the bill.

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 10, 2006)

I always use burgandy and sometimes a few Juniper berries in pot roast. Plus most of the other standard fare. However I do not cook potatoes and carrots with the roast...we enjoy those oven roasted...finished on top in butter/margarine...


----------



## Constance (Dec 10, 2006)

Do you have a skillet you can put in the oven? You could sear your pot roast in that, then add liquid and cover tightly with heavy-weight foil.

You might also try using one of those plastic cooking bags. Sear your roast first, then put in the bag, then into your skillet and pop in the oven. I can assure you that you'll get a tender roast that way. 

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## JDP (Dec 11, 2006)

I like to salt and pepper the roast and let it stand at room temp for a couple of hours. I then sear both sides in the Dutch oven and remove the meat. Add some minched garlic and onion and sautee for a minute or two and degalze the pan with a 1/4 to 1/2 a bottle of your favorite dry red wine. Reduce the wine by 3/4's and add tomato sauce to it. Return meat to pan and roast at at 325 degrees covered until tender. Remove meat from pan and stir crumbled bleu cheese into the remaining sauce to taste.

Merry Christmas,

JDP


----------



## Elf (Dec 11, 2006)

I generally cook my chuck roasts in foil. I put carrots on the bottom use lipton onion and musroom soup mix on top and what ever you want in the way of spices, some V-8 jouce, fold the ends to seal, place packet in a roasting pan and cook at 325 for a couple of hours. You can vary this which ever way you want , changing the root veg., V-8 for wine, I usually start here and use what ever I have on hand, and am in the mood for.


----------



## Aria (Dec 11, 2006)

Heat the pan HOT.   Add 2 tablespoons EVOO.   Add roast and one onion
sliced thick. Brown and   Turn roast .Brown other side..  Lower heat and add one cup of red port wine to deglaze pan.   Add carrots,celery.     Let cook 1 hour.    Peel and cut potatoes.    Cut potato in half and each half in three (size chunks you prefer)
Check liquid....add warm water or wine.  Wine tenderizes the meat. Let cook
All done in about 2 hours.


.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 12, 2006)

I like to sear the roast, brown some onions and garlic, put it all in a dutch oven or lidded skillet, pour a bottle of beer over the roast, and cook slowly for a couple of hours.  Add some thyme and rosemary, if you like, and salt and pepper.

My sister puts in a packet of Italian dressing mix---that is good, too.

Even if you don't like the taste of beer, you will like this pot roast.


----------



## goboenomo (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is what we do at my work.
Cook a pot roast any old normal way. Our is precooked.

When we make our pot roast.
We take the pot roast and put it in a little basket in this kind of beef water... I forgot the name, but all the pot roasts sit in it. 
Then we heat up broccoli, cauliflower, carrots with garlic butter on top.
Then he heat up a yorkshard pudding.
When those are done. We take a plate, and pour some beef gravy on the bottom. Then the veggies and yorkshard pudding go on the plate, along with some mashed potatoes. Then we take the basket out of the water, and shake it until as much of the water is gone as you can, and the put it on the plate.
You could add more beef gravy on top.
We dont. But you could. :P


----------

